# be quiet! overclocking key



## 19master94 (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 1000W zu kaufen.
Ich ich lese bei jedem Test was von einem overclocking key und es ist auch erklärt aber ich verstehe irgend wie nicht.

kann mir das jemand von euch erklären? Ich weis nur das es die 12 volt schiene zu einer zusammenlegt aber was ist diese 12 volt schiene eigentlich?

danke für die Antworten.


----------



## soulpain (27. Juni 2010)

Die Aufgabe des Netzteils besteht darin, die Netzspannung in eine für das System adäquate Gleichspannung umzuwandeln. Die einzelnen Komponenten werden über verschiedene Leitungen versorgt, auf denen bestimmte Spannungen anliegen, die für die Komponenten verträglich sind. Da sich insbesonders +12 V als effizientes Transportmedium anbietet und immer mehr Leistung mit dieser Spannung zur Verfügung gestellt werden muss, haben sich manche Hersteller entschlossen, mehrere Schienen einzuteilen, andere nicht.

Die Einteilung hat mit physikalischen Limits zu tun, mit der Absicherung und der Trennung untereinander. Es gibt verschiedene Konzepte, die polarisieren und be quiet! hat sich entschlossen, dem User die Wahl zu überlassen. D.h. Du kannst Dich entscheiden, auf eine SingleRail umzuschalten, wo die Verteilung prinzipiell kein Problem ist. An jedem Strang steht prinzipiell die gleiche Leistung zur Verfügung. Das bringt aber auch entsprechende Nachteile mit sich, die mit MultiRails umgangen werden. Wenn Du Dich für MultiRails entscheidest, erhälst Du einen Aufbau, bei dem die maximale Stromhöhe in mehreren Schienen festgelegt wurde, damit sich im Ernstfall (Brücken mit geringem Widerstand, Kurzschluss) kein zu hoher Strom aufschaukelt, der die Hardware beschädigen könnte. Es könnte nämlich passieren, dass der Strom in diesem Fall ungestört über eine Leitung und auf eine Komponente einwirken kann und wegen dem hohen Leistungsvermögen eine hohe Absicherung festgelegt wurde, die in dem Fall nicht greift. Dementsprechend könntest Du eine Leitung allerdings schnell ans Limit bringen, wenn sie wegen der MultiRails niedriger abgesichert ist. Bei guter Verteilung der einzelnen Leitungsstränge sollte das aber kein Problem sein, weshalb momentan aus Sicherheitsgründen viele Argumente für MultiRails sprechen. Was Dir lieber ist, musst Du aber selbst entscheiden.


----------



## 19master94 (27. Juni 2010)

wenn ich jetzt einfach mein netzteil einbauen will alles wie beim alten verkabeln was mus ich dann machen

du hast ja viel zu diesem tema geschrieben http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=478426


----------



## soulpain (27. Juni 2010)

Prinzipiell kannst Du alles so machen wie bisher. 
Es ist Aufgabe des Herstellers, dafür zu sorgen, dass lokal genügend Strom zur Verfügung steht, egal welche Anschlüsse vom Netzteil Du nutzt; im PC kannst Du sie an der selben Stelle anschließen wie gehabt.

Es besteht also kein "Muss", auf die Single-Rail umzusteigen, denn wie ich selbst festgestellt habe, sind die MultiRails hier sehr großzügig dimensioniert, d.h. Du musst Dir keine Gedanken um die Verteilung machen.


----------



## 19master94 (27. Juni 2010)

und was ist eine 12volt leitung die zur graka oder cpu oder was anderes


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2010)

Kurzfassung:
Mit dem OC Key schaltest du das Netzteil in den Single Rail Betrieb, so dass du die volle Leistung via einem Kabel abverlangen kannst.
Theoretisch ist das natürlich toll, weil man sich keine Sorgen über die Verdrahtung der Karten machen muss und so weiter.
Leider ist in der Praxis nichts rosarot, hier kann auch mal etwas furchtbar schief gehen, so dass man besser einige Schutzschaltungen hat.

Von daher würde ich dir raten, das ganze auf Multi Rail laufen zu lassen und nur zu Testzwecken, wenn du im Raume bist, auf Single Rail zu schalten.


----------



## soulpain (27. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du in Deinen Rechner schaust, wirst Du unter dem Sleeve der Leitungen verschiedene Farben sehen. Bei allen Leitungen, die gelb gefärbst sind, liegt eine Spannung von +12 V an. Da sind beinahe alle Komponenten wie Laufwerke, CPU und GPU beteiligt.

Genau das ist der Grund, warum hohe Ströme (viel Energie) auf +12 V benötigt werden und die Diskussion aufkam, intern mehrere Schienen mit begrenztem Strom zu bilden. Denn eine hohe Leistungsfähigkeit kann im Fall der Fälle auch zu hoch sein und Komponenten beschädigen. Das ist natürlich nur der worst-case, aber eben der Auslöser für diese verschiedenen Konzepte.


----------



## 19master94 (27. Juni 2010)

also alles so lassen wie es ist und einfach rein damit

aber was meinst du mit " keine Sorgen über die Verdrahtung der Karten machen muss "

das ist dieletzte farge


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2010)

Du hast ja unterschiedliche +12V "Leitungen", an denen unterschiedliche Kabel hängen.
Die sind z.T. Markiert, z.T. mit Farben an den Adern (zum Beispiel gelb/blau oder gelb/grün)


----------



## 19master94 (28. Juni 2010)

also alles so lassen wie es ist und einfach rein damit oder?

und das mir der graka versteh ich nicht du man hat doch einfach einen stecker für graka (oder mehrere) und die steckt man dann egal wie in die graka rein


----------



## soulpain (28. Juni 2010)

Ja, am besten einfach so einbauen wie es ist.

Mit dem Steckerkopf ansich hat das nichts zu tun, der kommt an die gleiche Stelle wie vorher auch und ist prinzipiell der selbe. Es geht darum, dass die Energie, die über solche Stecker fließt, eine unterschiedliche Herkunft haben kann (das mit der gemeinsamen Quelle lassen wir mal raus, wäre zu kompliziert).

Da es bei SingleRails nur eine Herkunft gibt, steht immer die volle "Menge" an Energie zur Verfügung. Unabhängig davon, welchen Stecker Du wählst, musst Du Dir keine Gedanken über die Verteilung machen. Bei den MultiRails in dem Fall aber auch nicht, weil die Verteilung gut ist und ansonsten die Sicherheit etwas überwiegt. Praxisbezogen solltest Du bei beiden Konzepten in der Regel aber keinen Unterschied bemerken - außer eben im worst-case.


----------

